# Looking for a female GSD in Iowa



## G3Shepherds (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi guys........ I just found your site, and I don't know if I'm in the right forum, but I'm in Iowa and looking for a female GS puppy.. We lost our oldest male in Oct. '10 - we still have his son, but Bailey is 9 yrs old - and we've always had 2 Shepherds - so I think he's a little lonely... Anyway - we've been looking for a female Shepherd, and nothing... and just wondered if any of you knew were to go to get a good pup?...
Thanks


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...077-animal-control-sm-light-sable-female.html










http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/urgent/156622-troy-oh-shiloh-bf-shy-sweet-owner-left.html


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

please rescue, there are so many in need. i've had registered sheppies all my life, didn't start to rescue until a few years back...gotta tell you, rescues are THE BEST. somehow they know you've saved them and they are forever thankful and they let you know it. it is so incredibly rewarding. take care and good luck in your search for just the right german shepherd dog!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Adoptable Dogs (IA)

Pet adoption: Want a dog or cat? Adopt a pet on Petfinder

How to distinguish reputable rescue's from others (







1 2 3 4)


----------

